# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Vaccines

## VERDUGO

Hi, 
I was wondering than there's no vaccine thread on this forum, exept a Rick's thread on Tetanus.
It's quite important. Especially for Bushcraft, and preparedness.

Just would like to know, what vaccines do you think are importants?

I'm vaccine free for the moment, but I need to get some before my long USA Road/bush trip hehe


I'm going to check on wilderness books, then translate diseases names here to help build a database on this subject.

Thanks!

----------


## Winnie

The best thing you can do is go see a Healthcare Professional. Your Doctor should be able to advise you. 

This site may help you.  http://www.cdc.gov/

----------


## Rick

I also agree with that. The U.S. State Department requires certain vaccinations prior to entering the U.S. Here's the specific page at CDC: 

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/destinat...ted-states.htm

----------


## BENESSE

Here's another thing to consider: International Travel Health Insurance
For relatively little money you can have the piece of mind that if you needed
any kind of medical attention away from home you won't go bankrupt in the process.
This is not a chance worth taking, IMO.

----------


## Rick

Another great point. Medicine is not socialized in the U.S. It's pay as you go so you are responsible for all costs associated with your care.

----------


## VERDUGO

@Winnie: Thank you, I'm on it!

@BENESSE:Yeah, An adapted insurance is your bank's vaccine hehe.

@Rick: I didn't knew than there was obligated vaccine prior the entering in the USA!
Thanks

Hopefully I'm on it BEFORE coming ^^
Thanks

EDIT: by the way, thoss vaccines are done for almost everyone in Europe.

----------


## VERDUGO

Ok, that's done, 
Plus a some others who can be good to get in some places, I will let you know their names later!

Bye!

----------


## crashdive123

You might find this useful.  http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/destinations/list.htm

----------


## Rick

> Ok, that's don


Am I missing something? You got all your vaccines over the course of two days?

----------


## VERDUGO

Actually, I went to see my doc, who prescribed me some immunizations.
DTP, hepatitis, and some one against tick's sickness... Don't know the Englih word sorry ^^

I went to a healthcenter to buy them, and monday I'm going to inject these vaccines at a specialized local.

I still need to go to a specialised center for "rabies". 

Thanks!

----------


## Rick

Ticks do carry a number of diseases. Lyme disease, rickettsia, Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever and tularimia are some of the better known ones here in the States. There are several others as well. 

Here in the States you generally receive your vaccinations from your doctor at the time you see them. It looks like they do things differently in France. Not surprised by that. I just didn't understand how you acquired all of them so quickly. The hepatitis vaccines have to be given in two and three doses depending on the version of hepatitis. 

You really don't need rabies I don't think unless one of those sites says it's required. The odds of contracting rabies is really pretty small regardless of the animal you tangle with. Those that don't act or look right just give a wide berth.

----------


## crashdive123

*Rick*ettsia .......................... Hmmmm.  Better check my vaccines before the jamboree.

----------


## Rick

That's a chorus line of guys that look like me. All wearing hongs, of course.

----------


## VERDUGO

About ticks, I know they can spread some diseases, but this vaccine work for just one category of them: the tick-borne encephalitis

Rabbies is not recommended in USA, but I will spent some weeks in Eastern European forests, and there, it's important.

I did this really qquicly (well, it's not finish yet) because before USA, I will be in Asia for three months.
This is why I hadn't much time to do that.

----------


## crashdive123

For ticks - if you are hiking in areas where they live, it is best to use preventive measures.  Appropriate clothing and repellent that contains DEET are effective.

----------


## 1stimestar

We don't vaccinate.

----------


## Rick

Then you don't get to visit America. So there.

----------


## 1stimestar

's fine by me lol.

----------


## sushidog

The last I checked, Alaska was part of America. Unless you know something I don't?  :Wink: 

Chip

----------


## Rick

It has humor, Chip. See the OP is visiting America so it was a very sophisticated yet somewhat dry reference to the original post. Not unlike a good wine come to think of it.

----------


## 1stimestar

> The last I checked, Alaska was part of America. Unless you know something I don't? 
> 
> Chip


Hush dad gum it!  We're trying to keep it a secret!

----------


## larajames234

yellow fever is the only vaccine required by certain countries. Keep in mind that yellow fever vaccine can be recommended by CDC to protect your health, as well as required by a country. So need to do a QUICK SPAM OF YOUR SITE.

----------


## chiggersngrits

Nice catch Rick. In Alabama we call it yeller fever.

----------

